# Вопрос необходимости выборной системы на аккордеоне



## SDmitriy (26 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Я - очень молодой аккордеонист. В последнее время у меня назрел вопрос о поступлении в муз. училище и, соответственно, о приобретении нового, более совершенного инструмента. Примерные требования училища к музыкальному инструменту таковы:
- Полная клавиатура;
- Наличие, как минимум, 11 переключателей регистров;
- Несколько подбородников (не обязательно, но весьма желательно);
- Готово-выборная система _баянного типа_;

Итак, вот в чём суть моего вопроса

*Сможет ли заменить выборная система Palmer Convertor (итальянский производитель) обыкновенную выборку баянного типа?*

Быть может не все знакомы с выборной системой итальянцев, так как в странах СНГ она практически не распространена, а вот в Европе пользуется большим успехом.
Вот ссылка на аккордеон с подобной выборкой: Аккордеон TITANO

И поскольку я уже присмотрел себе инструмент наподобие этого, то прошу у Вас совета: стоит ли мне обучаться на такой выборной системе? (Ведь я ещё никакой из них не владею, а только собираюсь учиться)

Всем пользователям, которые откликнуться на мою просьбу о помощи, я заранее выражаю благодарность и надеюсь на помощь опытных музыкантов.


----------



## ze_go (26 Фев 2013)

SDmitriy писал:


> Сможет ли заменить выборная система Palmer Convertor (итальянский производитель) обыкновенную выборку баянного типа?


не совсем понятно из фотографий, ЧТО из себя представляет конкретно система Palmer Convertor, а вообще, наша (русская) система от "ненашей" отличается двумя моментами - системой грифа (B или С) и ориентацией в пространстве - "наш" хроматизм при повышении звуков движется вверх (если смотреть на инструмент спереди), а "не наш" - вниз (при повышении звуков), т.е руки при исполнении хроматической гаммы двумя руками в одном направлении (повышение звуков) движутся: "у нас" - в разных направлениях (правая - вниз, левая вверх), "не у нас" - в одном направлении (обе вниз)
пысы. надеюсь, объяснил понятно :biggrin:


----------



## трехрядный (27 Фев 2013)

Глупости с конвертатором,вы никак далеко так не продвинетесь,выборная клавиатура есть выборная,с помощью регистров левой можно добится какого-то эффекта но не существенно,именно если Вы получаете проф. образование,произведение написанное для готово-выборного баяна Вы не сыграете на таком инструменте,да и Вас не признают.Проникните серьезней в вопрос и поймете альтернативу.Советую купить аккордеон хотя бы вельтмастер с уже стоящей настощей выборкой,либо поставить у проф-мастера,в основном у многих стоит выборка от рубина,на кансону или сюпиту.Тогда есть возможность хорошо заниматся и играть баянные произведения,так учатся в училище,а с переключением далеко не уедешь.Прислушайся.Удачи.


----------



## ze_go (27 Фев 2013)

трехрядный писал:


> Глупости с конвертатором


господа, объясните в конце концов, чем отличается система Palmer Convertor от простой системы готово-выборного аккордеона. по моему скромному разумению, само слово "конверто(Е)р" (англ. converter, от лат. convertere — превращать) означает агрегат, служащий для изменения одной субстанции в другую (во завернул! :biggrin: ), применительно к нашим инструментам - механизм, меняющий одну клавиатуру на другую обратимо.


----------



## SDmitriy (27 Фев 2013)

трехрядный писал:


> Глупости с конвертатором,вы никак далеко так не продвинетесь,выборная клавиатура есть выборная,с помощью регистров левой можно добится какого-то эффекта но не существенно



Трёхрядный, Вы не совсем поняли значение этой системы - это полноценная выборка на все шесть рядов левой клавиатуры, а не простой переключатель, который распространяется лишь на два ряда. Разница лишь в принципе расположения кнопок выборной клавиатуры. 

Так вот я и думаю, как мне лучше быть: или сразу освоить итальянскую выборку, на которой играют Орос Золтан, Ришар Гальяно и другие известные европейские исполнители, или же осваивать баянную (русскую) выборку, которую признают только в странах СНГ. 
Оба варианта для меня будут одинаково новы в смысле изучения, так как я ещё вообще никакой выборки не освоил.

В любом случае, спасибо за Ваш отзыв! Я был искренне рад, когда уже на вторые сутки появилось 3 отзыва, да ещё и с толковыми советами.


----------



## DimaAkko (27 Фев 2013)

СТоит!


----------



## SDmitriy (27 Фев 2013)

DimaAkko писал:


> СТоит!



DimAkko, не могли бы Вы уточнить, что имеется ввиду под Вашим ответом.


----------



## gerborisov (28 Фев 2013)

Ориентируйтесь на "западные стандарты". Все наши варианты раскладки со временем отомрут.


----------



## ze_go (28 Фев 2013)

SDmitriy писал:


> Вы не совсем поняли значение этой системы - это полноценная выборка на все шесть рядов левой клавиатуры, а не простой переключатель, который распространяется лишь на два ряда.


Вы, любезный, что-то путаете, причины путаницы от незнания принципов работы конвертора и прочих моментов. 
1. при конвертации из системы клавиатуры в иную два ряда басов так и остаются двумя рядами басов. поэтому ни о каких шести рядах и речи не может быть;
2. "простой переключатель" меняет системы не на двух рядах, как Вы указали, а на 4 (в шестирядном баяне)gerborisov писал:


> Все наши варианты раскладки со временем отомрут.


по крайней мере очень однозначное заявление... а куда девать столь "малочисленных"китайцев? они ведь "нашими" раскладками пользуются...


----------



## Valah (28 Фев 2013)

Не вижу принципиальной разницы. У нас в консе учились югославы, которые играли на европейской системе и ничего!.. Если говорить об оригинальных произведениях, то, естественно, проще играть наших авторов на "русской" системе, а европейских - на "европейской". Что касается переложений - думаю, одинаково!..


----------



## SDmitriy (28 Фев 2013)

ze_go писал:


> "простой переключатель" меняет системы не на двух рядах, как Вы указали, а на 4 (в шестирядном баяне)



ze_go, под словосочетанием "простой переключатель" я имел ввиду положение, когда меняется тембр звучания двух рядов басов (основной и дополнительный), а мажорный, минорный, септаккорд и уменьшённый аккорды остаются неизменными. В этой итальянской системе, когда переключаешься на конвертер, и басы, и аккорды меняются на отдельные звуки, причём все шесть рядов приобретают вид одного звука, а не аккорда.

Безусловно, я не настолько опытен и образован, чтобы вести с Вами дискуссию на эту тему. Я вполне допускаю, что где-то чего-то недопонял. Однако, я просто сообщаю данное положение дел, увиденное своими глазами и понятое по-своему. Надеюсь, путём вопросов и ответов, мне удастся прояснить ситуацию с этим конвертером. Впрочем, Вы мне уже и так изрядно помогли, объяснив, что такое конвертер и чем он отличается от баянной выборки. Спасибо!


----------

